# L-Lysine



## TJTJ (Nov 29, 2011)

Anyone use this or know if its worth the money?

Cheap Lysine Powder Supplement

*What is L-Lysine HCl Powder?*

L-Lysine HCl is an essential free-form amino acid and is one of the 20 most common natural amino acids that the body needs for growth and tissue health. L-lysine HCl is a molecular form of lysine that is more soluble and easier to digest.

L-lysine is an essential amino acid because it cannot be manufactured in the body. It must be found in other sources such as food or supplements.

Lysine helps produce antibodies, assists in proper tissue growth and is needed for synthesizing proteins. Good sources of lysine are foods rich in protein including meat (specifically red meat, pork, and poultry), cheese (particularly parmesan), certain fish (such as cod and sardines), nuts, eggs, brewer's yeast, legumes, soybeans (particularly tofu, isolated soy protein, and defatted soybean flour), *spirulina* and fenugreek seed.

The soy-based products are particularly beneficial to vegetarians, who may find it hard to get lysine from their diets since vegetables are generally a poor source of lysine, with the exception of legumes (beans, peas, lentils).

Bodybuilder, weightlifters and other strength athletes are also using L-lysine in their training regimens because of its role in developing muscle protein.*Health Benefits of L-Lysine HCl*

Like all amino acids, lysine primarily acts and functions as a building block for proteins. It's also a key player in the production of various enzymes, hormones and antibodies and plays a major role in calcium absorption.

Lysine works with other essential amino acids to maintain the body's store of nitrogen and is found many sports and bodybuilding supplements.

Lysine is needed to produce *carnitine*, another amino acid which helps to convert fatty acids into energy. It is also a vital amino acid for growth.

The amino acid plays an important role in manufacturing *collagen*, a substance needed for strong bones and connective tissues including skin, tendon, and cartilage.*Purity and concentration of L-Lysine HCl*

This pharmaceutical-grade amino acid contains no fillers, taste additives or anti-caking agents. This is the hydrochloride form of L-lysine. Hydrochloric acid, a naturally occurring stomach acid, helps break up fats and proteins for quicker digestion in the small intestine and makes the absorption of nutrients through the walls of the intestines easier.

*Suggested Use of L-Lysine HCl*

As a dietary supplement, take 680 milligrams (1/ 4 tsp) once or twice daily, or as directed by physician. Individual needs vary. You can see the *full bulk density/volumetric conversion chart for L-Lysine HCl* here. A serving size of 1/4 teaspoon is about equal to 680 milligrams(mg). 

The body needs a supply of all the amino acids in order to effectively create and utilize proteins. Those supplementing any of the amino acids should have a balanced intake of all the other amino acids. Being deficient in even one amino acid will lower the efficiency of the other amino acids in your body.*Potential Side Effects of L-Lysine HCl*

L-lysine is safe at suggested serving sizes. Individuals with cardiovascular disease or high cholesterol and/or triglyceride levels should consult a physician before taking lysine supplements. In large amounts, stomach cramps or diarrhea have been reported. At very high intakes, lysine elevates the toxicity of aminoglycoside antibiotics such as gentamicin, neomycin, and streptomycin.

The information at Purebulk.com is *NOT* a substitute for medical advice. *ALWAYS* consult your doctor or pharmacist. Do not use any dietary supplement as a replacement for conventional care, or as a reason to postpone seeing a doctor about a medical problem. Tell all your health care providers about any complementary and alternative practices you use. Give them a full picture of what you do to manage your health. This will help ensure coordinated and safe care.

*Taste, solubility and suggested preparation of L-Lysine HCl*

This product dissolves quickly in water and has a mildly sour taste. Mix with water or juice and drink. Those who prefer to avoid the somewhat sour taste may prefer L-Lysine HCl capsules

*References & Further Research*

*WebMD: Lysine*

*University of Maryland Medical Center: Lysine* 

*NOTE: These statements have not been evaluated by the Food and Drug Administration. This product is not intended to diagnose, treat, cure or prevent any disease.* The U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) regulates herbal and other dietary supplements differently than conventional medicines. The standards for supplements are found in the Dietary Supplement Health and Education Act (DSHEA), a federal law that defines dietary supplements and sets product-label*ing standards and health claim limits. To learn more about DSHEA, visit *the FDA Web site*. 
*Proprietary Formulas Containing L-Lysine*

Controlled Labs Purple Wraath®, MuscleTech Anabolic Halo®, MuscleTech IntraVol®, Universal Animal Nitro®, MuscleTech Alpha Amino Prototype 216®, 4Ever Fit® Lysine, Higher Power® L-Lysine, NOW® L-Lysine, SciFit® L-Lysine, 4Ever Fit 4Ever Whey Gainer®, Ageless Foundation UltraMAX Gold®, All American EFX NF-Pro®, All The Whey® Whey Protein Concentrate, Beverly International® GH Factor, Country Life® L-Lysine Caps, KAL® Amino Acid Complex 1000, LA Muscle LA Whey®, MHP Trac®, Muscle Asylum® Project Mass Impact, MuscleTech® Cell-Tech Hardcore, Nimbus Nutrition Performance Post-Workout®, NOW® Awe-Slim, NOW® Pro-GH, NOW® Tri-Amino, NRG-X Labs® Anabolic Raptor, Olympian Labs Herp-Eeze®


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 30, 2011)

bump


----------



## einherjar (Nov 30, 2011)

lysine hase anti inflamatory properties too thats what i use it for. my shoulder gets to hurting. never seen it in liquid form though.   I'll take up to 2 grams when im hurtin, thats 4 pills.   and chickin is one of the best natual sources fo it.


----------



## antonoverlord (Nov 30, 2011)

bro i got 1000mg ones i take 1 everday its suppose to help immune system too, i use to get cold sores so i take it as prevention med, but i also heard bout it being used for bbing its good bro and cheap


----------



## maskedman72 (Dec 3, 2011)

i take this for cold sores too. works great. didnt know it would help with lifting.


----------

